# Lemon Chicken Mop



## ranger72 (Feb 16, 2006)

I would encourage anyone who smokes chicken to try this most excellent Mop along with the great ideas within this thread about the inside of the chicken such as locating onions and lemons and rub in various internal places of Zee cheeekon! Try this on the outside of Zee Cheeekon as a mop!

Here it is!  :twisted: Lemon Chicken Mop! 8) 


3 Cups chicken stock

1 whole cup fresh lemon juice freshly squeezed from real lemons (no seeds)

whole onion (small chop)

1 whole stick of butter

2 Tablespoons of Worcestorshire Sauce

2 Tablespoons of Grey Poupon Mustard

2 Tablespoons of whatever rub you used on the outside of Zee Cheeekon!

melt butter in saucepan and saute chopped onion until clear and soft but not carmelized...then add all other ingredients and bring to a quick boil (stirring a lot) and then reduce heat to simmer til all flavors are melded!

Mop chicken every hour or so!

I theenk you weeel like theese!


ranger72  8)


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2006)

Sounds great Brother Ranger. For Old Fat Folks like me that have to watch our sodium intake, I would suggest that a LOW Sodium Chicken Stock be used for the simple fact that the Worcestershire Sauce, Butter and the Rub all contain salt.


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 16, 2006)

I can tell you right now that my wife is gonna love you for this one Ranger. I believe that you may have just determined this weekends menu. Thanks for the recipe...I just knew that seconding your application to the OTBS was a good idea! 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you *Brother Brian*!

Ha! Its nice to be part of the fellowship!

I tell you when you and the *Mrs.* put that mop together and try tasting it after it has been simmering for awhile It'll taste pretty darn good all by itself :lol: 

Check out my latest edition to the side dishes for a great *Apple Cider Butternut Squash Casserole*! :) 

Here:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...hp?p=4769#4769


Uh! Oh!   I see you already made the trip *Brian*!


I can't even stay one step ahead of you guys! :lol: 

OK! I'm gonna post one more unusual dish today....Look for my *Smoked Garden Tomatoe Soup* a little later which I will post in side dishes!

ranger72 :)

*OTBS # 14*


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes *Brother Dutch*!

That is something to consider when you get to be *Old Farts* like us!


:>) ranger72*

      OTBS # 14*


----------

